# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Rigol 1000 series SCPI screen capture για windows

## Fire Doger

Έκανα ένα προγραμματάκι που σηκώνει τα screenshot μέσω telnet (υπάρχει κάτι παρόμοιο αλλά πρέπει να κάνεις εγκατάσταση python)
Αν κάποιος θέλει να προσθέσει επιλογές είναι αρκετά εύκολο, απλές ascii εντολές είναι.  http://int.rigol.com/File/TechDoc/20...ngGuide_EN.pdf

https://github.com/FireDeveloper/Fire-SCPI



Εννοείτε οι ρυθμίσεις εφόσον εκτελεστούν 1 φορά αποθηκεύονται και φορτώνονται αυτόματα στην επόμενη έναρξη. Επίσης προσπαθεί να συνδεθεί στην τελευταία IP κατά την εκκίνηση.

----------

alefgr (08-03-18), 

finos (05-12-18), 

klik (06-03-18), 

manolena (07-03-18), 

moutoulos (07-03-18), 

SeAfasia (05-12-18), 

tasos987 (07-03-18)

----------


## finos



----------

